# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور در حین دانشگاه آزاد

## MMAHDI

سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم
میخواستم بدونم ایا میشه در حین دانشگاه ازاد بدون انصراف کنکور داد و اگر قبول شدیم انصراف بدیم اگرم نشدیم همون ازاد رو ادامه بدیم؟

----------


## Saharnaaz

بله میشه

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk

----------


## MMAHDI

> بله میشه
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


بعد اونوقت درصورت قبولی برای ورود به دانشگاه جدید مشکلی برامون پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Saharnaaz

> بعد اونوقت درصورت قبولی برای ورود به دانشگاه جدید مشکلی برامون پیش نمیاد؟


از بین دوستانم بودن کسایی که شرکت کردن بعد قبولی انصراف دادن ولی به نظرم با مرکز آزمون دانشگاه آزاد تملس بگیرید و مطمئن بشید بهتره . شاید قوانین تغییر کرده باشه .
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk

----------

